# Army.ca TOP 10 Favourite Video's (Comical Category)



## George Wallace (29 Jan 2006)

We often get links to Videos here that are well worth sharing over and over.  I have always like to go back to the Jump Master Dance video and watch it and listen to the tunes.  Another one was the Royal Marines beach landing into quicksand.  Place you links here.

Jump Master Dance    http://vodpod.com/watch/2884236-special-forces-jump-master-dance
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24552.0.html

Royal Marines:

http://uk.download.yahoo.com/pr/fu/oa/canadianmilitary.wmv


or the Air Force Academy roommate:

http://www.i-am-bored.com/bored_link.cfm?link_id=8240


----------



## George Wallace (10 Mar 2006)

Any recent additions?

The JM Dance is still here somewhere.


----------



## SweetNavyJustice (11 Mar 2006)

I don't know what people will think of this video of Conan the Rave-arion, but I thought it was pretty good.

Edit: Linked to porn


----------



## Springroll (11 Mar 2006)

I absolutely love the airforce academy one...that was hilarious!


----------



## The Gues-|- (11 Mar 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> or the Air Force Academy roommate:
> http://www.i-am-bored.com/bored_link.cfm?link_id=8240



Oh no... I was embarrassed for him... hahaha


----------



## q_1966 (11 Mar 2006)

Axe Bootcamp
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/40723.0.html


----------



## MikeL (11 Mar 2006)

The guys attempting to do the beach landing are not Royal Marines, they are Army Artilleryman. I can't believe Yahoo UK uploadedthe video as "Canadian military".




USAF
http://www.youtube.com/w/The-things-you-REALLY-do-while-in-the-Military?v=q3ar2zmJlBg&search=military


----------



## Trinity (11 Mar 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> or the Air Force Academy roommate:
> 
> http://www.i-am-bored.com/bored_link.cfm?link_id=8240



Don't ask, don't tell policy in effect?


----------



## Thompson_JM (11 Mar 2006)

> USAF
> http://www.youtube.com/w/The-things-you-REALLY-do-while-in-the-Military?v=q3ar2zmJlBg&search=military



oh god that one killed me!

i knew there was alot of Admin work, even as a 'Mo... but until i started my Class B i never quite realized it...


----------



## sapper_33 (12 Mar 2006)

I like this one.

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-2587661313510275113


----------



## q_1966 (12 Mar 2006)

SweetNavyJustice said:
			
		

> I don't know what people will think of this video of Conan the Rave-arion, but I thought it was pretty good.
> 
> Edit: Linked to porn



I dont mind the video, but some people might mind the tities on either side of the screen, not me, but just wondering if its a policy breech


----------



## axeman (12 Mar 2006)

;D  always thought there was a reason the air force issued loafers


----------



## Franko (12 Mar 2006)

sapper_33 said:
			
		

> I like this one.
> 
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-2587661313510275113



Well I guess that Wes had better get the troops ready to be invaded!

 :

So North Korea is just off the Great Barrier Reef....who'da thunk it. 

American educational system at it's best I guess.    

Regards


----------



## Trinity (12 Mar 2006)

The Best... 

Bar none...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOUEJkSwzok&search=military

You can never beat the daily show!

EDIT.....

ok.. apparently you can beat the Daily Show...

um... Grandmother with a machine gun??????
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynJUNWb7jjk&search=military


----------



## Springroll (12 Mar 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> um... Grandmother with a machine gun??????
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynJUNWb7jjk&search=military



If my grandmother was still alive, that would probably be her...that was hilarious!


----------



## BernDawg (12 Mar 2006)

I love this one.  Haven't seen it here yet but then again I didn't look too hard.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jgzr_saYY2Q&search=amarillo

Looks like Brits. Classic.

ps.  Granny reminds me of my Mom!


----------



## The Gues-|- (12 Mar 2006)

Can't leave this one out... heeeerree fishy, fishy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7S2_zxZx88


----------



## q_1966 (12 Mar 2006)

The Gues-|- said:
			
		

> Can't leave this one out... heeeerree fishy, fishy.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7S2_zxZx88



Heeeeree fishy, fish I love it, we need to put a slew of videos on here and actually Vote a top 10


----------



## MikeL (12 Mar 2006)

Why you should always wear a cup when using Simmunition 

http://images.military.com/Video/050720_ShotOuch.wmv


----------



## The Gues-|- (12 Mar 2006)

lost for words with this one:

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/videos/headturning.html


----------



## q_1966 (12 Mar 2006)

Some classic Monty Python
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WC46rfko50o&search=army

A better quality version of the Amarillo Song
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZI5y1cNpbYo&search=army

having fun with grenades (at Meaford)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KBT1GULr_P8&search=army

Kosovo Music Video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=51rniszNtGQ&search=Kosovo%20music%20video


----------



## q_1966 (16 Mar 2006)

What are your favourite funny Military Movies

Mine are
- M*A*S*H
- Sgt. Bilko


----------



## Korus (16 Mar 2006)

Hot Shots Part Deux.


----------



## 762gunner (16 Mar 2006)

I still run across guys that can quote lines from STRIPES.  Gotta admit, the rifle drill scene near the beginning is still classic.  And just where does a guy get a motorhome like that?

     Cheers!


----------



## Jantor (16 Mar 2006)

My favorite has to be KELLY'S HEROES. 

That pre-hippy hippy Oddball and his "always wit the negative waves Moriarity"

Barbra "no, It's Babra!"

Crapgame and the Sarge

Very good movie


----------



## vonGarvin (16 Mar 2006)

Mine was "Saving Private Ryan".  Outlandishly innaccurate and horribly scripted, leads to the myth that a few GI Joes from the US Rangers pierced the Atlantic Wall, took out a dug in MG 42 (fighting uphill, I might add, in daylight), battled the 2nd SS Panzer and poo-poo'd the Brits (and by default, us) by alleging that "Monty was dicking around" on their left flank, when in reality the Brit/Canadian landings acted as a lightning rod, attracting most Panzer formations in France!  But at least the mocked up Tigers looked pretty good.


----------



## Danjanou (16 Mar 2006)

vonGarvin said:
			
		

> Mine was "Saving Private Ryan".  Outlandishly innaccurate and horribly scripted, leads to the myth that a few GI Joes from the US Rangers pierced the Atlantic Wall, took out a dug in MG 42 (fighting uphill, I might add, in daylight), battled the 2nd SS Panzer and poo-poo'd the Brits (and by default, us) by alleging that "Monty was dicking around" on their left flank, when in reality the Brit/Canadian landings acted as a lightning rod, attracting most Panzer formations in France!  But at least the mocked up Tigers looked pretty good.



 ;D

Yup some of the funniest war movies out there are outrageous because they actually think that they're serious. The absolute king of over the top humerous war movies has to be the B movie classic *Siege of Firebase Gloria*. good ole R Lee Ermy is over the top in this one, besides how can you go wrong with Wings hauser as the lead. :


----------



## TN2IC (16 Mar 2006)

Ernest Joins the Army


----------



## luck881 (16 Mar 2006)

Pauly Shore, In The Army Now!


----------



## CougarKing (16 Mar 2006)

These are CF. Uuuhhh...okaayyyy.... 

A funny song featuring KFOR troops anyway...

http://www.chairforce.com/easy-chair/videos-music/pages/kokomo-song.htm


----------



## q_1966 (17 Mar 2006)

No this is all about movies that you can rent at blockbuster and the like, regardless of nationality, because there just arent that many funny military movies about Canada...come to think about it there isnt alot of movies about the Canadian Military anyways...unless you count Truth, Duty, Valour and some history documentarys. I may have been a bit inaccurate in the last comment, but you still cannot Compare it to the vast ammount of american films out there ie: GI Jane, Saving Private Ryan, and the list goes on...

P.S. not dissing Truth, Duty, Valour as its the best thing on television...that is, if it was on Life Network more than once a week and not aired at 4am and midnight when it was on more than once a week, and not an hour prior to me getting home after school (when I was still in school) I mean how many episodes of pilot guides do you really want to see during prime time anyways? and now that im out of school I cant watch it cuz we dont have the channel anymore, so Im at a loss
my short reply / rant

oh and I would also like to add
Good Morning Vietnam &
Saving Private Benjamin
to the list


----------



## Freight_Train (17 Mar 2006)

Stripes for sure!


----------



## Hot Lips (17 Mar 2006)

That KOSOVO song is too funny...great choice...it has my vote :rofl:


----------



## q_1966 (20 Mar 2006)

Looks like the Amarillo song is a little more popular than we thought
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/4559345.stm

The Royal Navy Retaliates
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JAUpVZ-NwCY

A tribute to Charlie Chaplin
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YFiaCPyYQgc&search=Canadian%20Army

A Neat Basic Training Video done by the same person who did the video above
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L56Cs3uz0jQ&search=Canadian%20Army


----------



## sapper_33 (22 Mar 2006)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=A7XPr6NS_Nw


----------



## Infantry_wannabe (26 Mar 2006)

I seem to remember a few SHARP videos from a few years ago...but I won't go there. Instead, I'll say Blackhawk Down.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (26 Mar 2006)

Infantry_wannabe said:
			
		

> I seem to remember a few SHARP videos from a few years ago...but I won't go there. Instead, I'll say Blackhawk Down.



No, I agree.  The SHARP video on homosexuality with the engineers was an instant classic.  We were about 20 NCO'S and officers, started out giggling like school girls, then when the classic line "Hey, I'm the **British cigarette term**" and the follow up "He can't be a **British cigarette term**, he's an Indian", it was all over.  The civy chick that was giving the class didn't seem too impressed. 
Unintended humour is always the best.


----------



## Thompson_JM (26 Mar 2006)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> No, I agree.  The SHARP video on homosexuality with the engineers was an instant classic.  We were about 20 NCO'S and officers, started out giggling like school girls, then when the classic line "Hey, I'm the **British cigarette term**" and the follow up "He can't be a **British cigarette term**, he's an Indian", it was all over.  The civy chick that was giving the class didn't seem too impressed.
> Unintended humour is always the best.



I Think anyone who has seen that video will remember that scene for a long time! I still laugh at it...

thankfully we had a Ash of C 2Lt running our sharp course and he was laughing right along with the rest of us.

Cheers

oh, and and I second Roko on the Hot Shots Part Deux vote...


----------



## Hot Lips (26 Mar 2006)

I would have to say M*A*S*H* is my all time fav comedy tv series...hence the nickname.  Still watch all the repeats daily.


----------



## Nieghorn (26 Mar 2006)

MASH and Kelly's Heroes for sure.

Anyone ever seen the satirical "Oh What a Lovely War?"  I haven't seen it in years, though I have it taped from tv on vhs somewhere, and just read about the final scene with all the crosses . . . just got a chill.


----------



## Zartan (26 Mar 2006)

Luck881 said:
			
		

> Pauly Shore, In The Army Now!



"I shall be adressed as First Sergeant."
"But you're not my first sergeant."

Classic.


----------



## grayman (30 Mar 2006)

Not so much a movie, but any Monty Python skit poking fun at the brit army is always good for a smile.


----------



## BDG.CalgHighrs (31 Mar 2006)

grayman said:
			
		

> Not so much a movie, but any Monty Python skit poking fun at the brit army is always good for a smile.



Along the same lines the Zulu War sketch always cracks me up


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (31 Mar 2006)

yes yes all good choices but what about the other ones, not quite so comical but have absolutely gut-busting parts in them?  Like...the first 20 minutes of Full Metal Jacket with Gny Hartman?   "You're so ugly you could be a modern art masterpiece" or "Did you parents have any children that lived?!?!" when he was tearin' ol Pte Pile a new one?

Or...the lines Clint Eastwood had in Heartbreak Ridge...like when he told the Maj "sir, you're really beginning to bore the hell outta me" after the assault on the hill?

Now those ones killed me...

 :nana:


----------



## ark (3 Apr 2006)

I am surprised no one mentioned Dr. Strangelove yet.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0057012/

For those who have not seen it, stop reading this thread and go get it now.


----------



## vonGarvin (3 Apr 2006)

ark said:
			
		

> I am surprised no one mentioned Dr. Strangelove yet.
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0057012/
> For those who have not seen it, stop reading this thread and go get it now.


I LOVE that flick!  Peter Sellars as Dr Strangelove, as Mandrake (the RAF exchange officer) and of course the President: did he get an Oscar for that?  I don't know if it would qualify as a political movie or military movie.  Still, I love that line "Gentlemen, please!  There's no fighting in here: this is the war room!"


----------



## Danjanou (3 Apr 2006)

Seller is great in it but Slim Pickens as Major Kong the rogue B-52 pilot steals the movie with some of the best lines especially his survival checklist:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0057012/quotes


----------



## Centurian1985 (8 Apr 2006)

"A fellow could have a pretty good time in vegas with this stuff!"

Ha! Another I notice that nobody mentioned is the horrible Delta Force with Charlie Sheen; many unintentional farcical moments!

Nice reminder about the SHARP training videos; it was surprising to see that so many 'soldiers' were still using brylcream!  They hated it when we showed up.  We had people on three different sessions and when they talked about how we shouldnt be prejudiced one of our guys would always start asking questions about people from communist and rogue nation countries.

"What about Russia? is it okay to be prejudiced against them? I mean, this is NORAD, we're here to prevent Russian inbound aircraft attacks..."

(Oops, runon sentence error, alert, alert, merging with "Poor grammer in forums" thread)


----------



## theseeker (8 Apr 2006)

-major pain was a funny one as well.
-major dad (tv series)
-JAG not so funny but good


----------



## Colin Parkinson (10 Apr 2006)

Kelly Hero’s is the all time Classic, Just saw some pictures of a diorama someone made of a Sherman with Oddball in it  although I did also enjoy the “Black Adder goes to war” plus a special mention of the Monty python skits on the “First rule of Camouflage”



picture of Oddball 

http://www.mark-1-tank.co.uk/jpgs/1-6th-tiger-1-garry-coomber-675b.jpg


----------



## Jeff Boomhouwer (11 Apr 2006)

I can't believe nobody has mentioned any of the blockbuster jems that the world's toughest badass good guy in black has put to film.
I'm talking about Mr Norris in Missining in action Part I and II, not to mention Invasion USA were our hero takes not one, but two shots with the same M-72!
 Damn thats cool.
Navy Seals another classic.


----------



## Danjanou (11 Apr 2006)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Kelly Hero’s is the all time Classic, Just saw some pictures of a diorama someone made of a Sherman with Oddball in it  although I did also enjoy the “Black Adder goes to war” plus a special mention of the Monty python skits on the “First rule of Camouflage”



Hey Colin you remember acting out those Python skits ad nauseum back at CG when we were teenagers?


----------



## Scott (11 Apr 2006)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> No, I agree.  The SHARP video on homosexuality with the engineers was an instant classic.  We were about 20 NCO'S and officers, started out giggling like school girls, then when the classic line "Hey, I'm the **British cigarette term**" and the follow up "He can't be a **British cigarette term**, he's an Indian", it was all over.  The civy chick that was giving the class didn't seem too impressed.
> Unintended humour is always the best.



20 hungover Highlanders roared at that one too. 

My favorite: McHale's Navy.

"We've been up since the crack of noon, sir."


----------



## Colin Parkinson (11 Apr 2006)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Hey Colin you remember acting out those Python skits ad nauseum back at CG when we were teenagers?



I fart in your general direction and is there actually any cheese in your shop? 

Your trip down memory lanes shows that you are pining for the Norwegian fjords  ;D


----------



## CougarKing (16 May 2006)

2 US Army Staff Sergeants in Ramadi, Iraq attempt to do make a rap video. Enjoy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5k3L-_Snu7k


----------



## zipperhead_cop (16 May 2006)

CougarKing said:
			
		

> 2 US Army Staff Sergeants in Ramadi, Iraq attempt to do make a rap video. Enjoy.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5k3L-_Snu7k



HAH!  That was bloody brilliant!


----------



## Hot Lips (16 May 2006)

CougarKing said:
			
		

> 2 US Army Staff Sergeants in Ramadi, Iraq attempt to do make a rap video. Enjoy.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5k3L-_Snu7k


That was definately entertaining...lol

HL


----------



## Thompson_JM (16 May 2006)

CougarKing said:
			
		

> 2 US Army Staff Sergeants in Ramadi, Iraq attempt to do make a rap video. Enjoy.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5k3L-_Snu7k


it may not be chris parnell or andy sampris but it was definatly a good laugh!


----------



## cadettrooper (6 Jul 2006)

Check this video out, its funny, except the music kinda sucks...............  


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MgUF4h_qc3s&search=canadian%20army


----------



## Centurian1985 (6 Jul 2006)

...hmmm... thought I recognized a few people at the start, how old are those vids?  Otherwise, sorry, limited haha factor for those who werent there...


----------



## cadettrooper (7 Jul 2006)

Centurian1985 said:
			
		

> ...hmmm... thought I recognized a few people at the start, how old are those vids?  Otherwise, sorry, limited haha factor for those who werent there...



No idea i just found it on www.youtube.com, theres a whole lot of good vids on there including this "spoof":

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YFiaCPyYQgc&search=canadian%20army

just search "canadian army" and you'll get loads of them..........


----------



## cadettrooper (17 Jul 2006)

Hilarious BMQ vid..............

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L56Cs3uz0jQ&search=canadian%20army


----------

